
Show HN: Arch Mac – pacman on macOS - lloeki
https://www.archmac.org
======
phren0logy
Looks interesting, but I'd love to see a bit more info on the landing page. Is
the idea that this would replace something like the homebrew package manager /
repos on MacOS?

~~~
lloeki
Precisely. It's definitely working well enough that I've been using it for a
while on all my machines. There are still quite a number of things to do† but
I wanted to get this out, and at some point I just had to pull the trigger
instead of endlessly postponing because of yet-another-thing.

I'll be polishing the landing page with more details for sure. What kind of
information do you think would be most useful on the landing page?

† more packages, proper onboarding, some cleanups, PGP repo+package signing...

~~~
timvdalen
I would say that a clear purpose (i.e. what is the problem that Arch Mac
solves) would go a long way on the landing page.

~~~
gabrielcsapo
If there is an open issue I can put some time into helping flesh that out.

